
China prepares to rank its citizens on 'social credit' - HillaryBriss
http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-china-credit-system-20151122-story.html
======
oneJob
This is more or less an explicit version of the implicit tactics which,
implemented as a whole, comprise the credit score system in the USofA. For a
very direct take on the topic (there are other works on the issue, as it is
backed by a fairly large school of thought) check out "The Making of the
Indebted Man" by Maurizio Lazzarato. [1]

[1] [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/making-indebted-
man-0](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/making-indebted-man-0)

------
zzalpha
Interesting article, though the shot at atheists is yet another example of how
they remain one of the few minorities folks can openly malign without fear of
consequence...

